

Your first 50 (paying) customers are always the hardest (A story) - alizaki
http://www.zakimahomed.com/blog/?p=7

======
smashing
Not in the Apple App Store. The first 50 are very, very easy. Its just getting
more after the initial sales burst which is tricky.

